# Questions about live bait in Freshwater



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The post about "bush hooks" got me wondering about some things, does anyone know for CERTAIN how to interpret the crazy laws about live bait in fresh water?? Read these clipped parts of that STUPID Freshwater Regulations brochure and see if you can answer my questions at the bottom . . .*

Methods of taking bait*<P align=justify>Freshwater shrimp and golden shiners of any size, or other freshwater *nongame fish*, including catfish, less than 8-inches total length *may be taken for bait*, unless specifically prohibited, by the following methods: <DIR>*<P align=justify>Cast nets* having a stretched mesh size not greater than 1 inch in fresh waters of the state unless specifically prohibited. <P align=justify>Minnow *dip nets* not more than 4 feet in diameter. <P align=justify>Minnow *seines* having a stretched mesh size not greater than 1 inch, a length not more than 20 feet, and a depth not more than 4 feet. *<P align=justify>Minnow traps* not more than 24 inches in length and 12 inches in diameter, with a funnel entrance not more than 1 inch in spread. *<P align=justify><U>Any game fish</U> taken by these methods <U>must be released immediately</U>*. </DIR><DIR><P align=justify>Taking of bait for the purpose of sale requires a commercial fishing license. *<P align=justify><P align=justify> <P align=justify>Nongame fish may be taken:<P align=justify>*<P align=justify>By bush hook, setline or trotline baited with cut bait or other substance; *but not including live game fish or any part of any game fish*; bush hooks, setlines or trotlines (limited to 25 hooks total) are permitted for taking nongame fish for personal use, but only in those areas where trotlines may be lawfully used in accordance with the Wildlife Code of the State of Florida. Refer to the "Commercial Freshwater Fisheries Rules and Regulations Summary." Bush hooks, setlines and trotlines must be clearly and legibly marked with the harvester?s name and address while being used or possessed in or upon the waters of the state.<P align=justify>*<P align=justify>Use of fish for bait <P align=justify>*<P align=justify>Black bass, peacock bass or any part thereof may not be used as bait. <P align=justify><P align=justify>Live goldfish or carp may not be used as bait.<P align=justify></DIR>*

Whole pickerel or panfish (e.g., bluegill, redear sunfish, redbreast sunfish, spotted sunfish, flier, warmouth)* *or parts thereof <U>may be used as bait for sportfishing by the angler who caught them</U>*. Whole pickerel or bream or parts thereof *may not* be used as bait for trotlines or bush hooks or any method *<U>other than*</U> by rod and reel or pole and line. 

Panfish less than four inches in total length raised by a licensed aquaculture facility *<U>may be purchased and used for bait</U>*_<U>.</U> _

I live on a private freshwater lake in East Milton loaded with Bream, Pickerel and Redhorse Suckers

*1. Can Iuse small sunfish to use as bait on a rod and reel inBlackwater River and areawaters?*

*2. Can I use redhorse suckers as bait on a rod&reel and/or Trotline in Blackwater River ?*

*3. Can I catch small bream for bait with minnow trap in my lake and use them for bait in Blackwater River ?*


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

I will try -

1. Yes

2. Dont know, unless the redhorse sucker is a carp. Change to yes based on not being a carp, but subject to the bait size limit.

3. Yes - if fishing with hook and line/rod and reelonly.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

For those who are not familiar with a redhorse sucker, it is a native species usually found in local clear flowing creeks, though they look similar to a carp they don't get much bigger than about 2 pounds . . .


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *BentStraight (2/11/2010)*For those who are not familiar with a redhorse sucker, it is a native species usually found in local clear flowing creeks, though they look similar to a carp they don't get much bigger than about 2 pounds . . .




and they have a gazillion little tiny bones. They are good to eat, but only if you "gash" them every 1/4 inch down to the spine and fry them real well. Those little bones will actually fry up and be crispy. We used to catch and eat them in the Yellow River in Wing, AL as a kid.


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

What kind of bait do you use to catch those red horse suckers and what size hooks.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I regularly throw catfish food pellets comprised of cornmeal and fish meal off my dock for the bluegills and suckers, in turn, the bass and pickerel come up and try to catch the small bluegill and suckers while they are eating the pellets. I can catch fish on the pellets by first soaking them in hot water for a few minutes to soften them up and make a bigger ball to go on a small bream hook. But, the suckers will also take small pieces of worm and even kernels of canned corn. I only get small bluegill/sunfish in my minnow trap, never the little suckers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The main thing FWC tries to stop is folks using bream on trot lines and bush hooks. Those are the main baits fer monster cats on the river. It's fine as long as you catch the bream and use a rod and reel. Not like if you and a buddy catch a bunch of bait bream and use em that anyone would be able to tell who caught what...but that's the way it goes!!!:letsdrink


----------

